# Θεούλη μου!



## Evi

Γεια σας!

θα ήθελα να μου δώσετε κάποιες παρόμοιες φράσεις, ιδιωματισμούς της πιο πάνω φράσης. 

Όπως για παράδειγμα σε μια στιγμή έκπληξης ή θυμού!

Παναγιά μου!
Θεούλη μου!

ευχαριστώ!!!!!


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Προτιμάς με θρησκευτικές προεκτάσεις, π.χ. _Μα τον Άγιο [τάδε]_, φράση που λέγεται σε διάφορα μέρη, ανάλογα με τον προστάτη Άγιο της περιοχής, ή πιο ουδέτερες φράσεις, π.χ. _Αμάν, τι πάθαμε!_

Στην πρώτη περίπτωση, λέμε
Χριστός και Παναγιά!
Ο Χριστός κι η μάνα του!
Χριστός κι Απόστολος!

Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση λέμε 
Αμάν
Τι λες τώρα!

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι άλλες, νομίζω ότι όλο και κάποιος θα φανεί να βοηθήσει


----------



## Evi

Ευχαριστώ!

Ίσως επίσης εαν υπάρχουν εκφράσεις που να μην έχουν τόσο την θρησκευτική επίδραση.


----------



## Tetina

> Χριστός και Παναγιά!
> Ο Χριστός κι η μάνα του!
> Χριστός κι Απόστολος!


 
Γειά σε όλους,
εγώ τα ενισχύω λίγο


Ο Χριστός και η Παναγία και οι Άγιοι Πάντες
Θεέ και Κύριε
Έλα Χριστέ στον τόπο σου (δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη γι αυτό)
Μέγας είσαι Κύριε...
Τώρα για μη "χριστιανικές" φράσεις ειναι πολλές...αν ήθελες να διευκρινήσεις μια κατασταση θα ήταν πιο εύκολο να σκεφτούμε κάτι.


----------



## Evi

Ευχαριστώ.

είναι μια επανάληψη μιας έκφρασης στα αγγλικά Crikey! 
Για παράδειγμα: 

Crikey! there's nothing there!
Crikey! You nearly scared me kids!

Στο νόημα είναι όλα αυτά που είπαμε, και μεχρι τώρα εγώ το μετάφραζα Θεούλη μου. Αλλά δεν θέλω να επαναλαμβάνω.

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/crikey


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Αφού το επαναλαμβάνει το πρωτότυπο, εσύ γιατί να μπεις στον κόπο να το αλλάξεις;

Πάντως, στην πρώτη περίπτωση θα πήγαινε και ένα απλό «ωχ» ή «πω πω!» - νομίζω.


----------



## balgior

Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά βγαίνουν πιο φυσικά επιφωνήματα όπως: Ωχ, Αμάν, Πω πω, Ώπα. Σε περίπτωση που θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε τα θρησκευτικά παραληρήματα, βέβαια. Αλλά η επίκληση των αγίων επί ματαίω είναι σίγουρα πιο παραστατική και δίνει μεγαλύτερη έμφαση!




ateaofimdomar said:


> Ο Χριστός κι η μάνα του!


 

Πάντως, σαν λύση ανάγκης υπάρχει πάντα και το "Στρουμφούλη μου!"


----------



## anthodocheio

Καλά! Εσείς δε λέτε "Μανούλα μου!", "Μαμά μου!";



balgior said:


> Πάντως, σαν λύση ανάγκης υπάρχει πάντα και το "Στρουμφούλη μου!" :d


 
Μμμ... Στρουμφομουροπαστούλες! Η αδυναμία μου... :d


----------

